# Pani/Panu



## katie_here

Once again, I'm getting mixed up with my feminine and masculine endings dependiing on who is speaking. 

I said thankyou to one man 

"dziękuję "  and he said I should say "dziękuję pani", but someone else said I should say "dziękuję panu" because I'm a woman. 

Now I'm not sure the first man was saying thankyou to me, and not correcting me?  I'm confused.  Can you help?


----------



## Virtuose

Hello,
Actually it depends on who you are talking to:

A man/a woman says to *a man*: Dziękuję *panu*.
A man/a woman says to *a woman*: Dziękuję *pani*.

Have a good day


----------



## Thomas1

I don't think there's something wrong with simple _Dziękuję._ No one would ever correct you for using it because it fits in actually all formal and most of the colloquial contexts I can think of.

In written form I would use capitalisation:
_Dziękuję Panu.
Dziękuję Pani._

Tom


----------



## katie_here

_Dziękuję Thomas, _

_That was a question I wanted to ask, is it necessary to say this at the end, or is Dziękuję enough on it's own? _

_Could I ask for a pronunciation. I've got it mostly, but I can't quite manage the second syllable. Is is coo wee or cue ee? _


----------



## njumi

katie_here said:


> _Dziękuję Thomas, _
> 
> _That was a question I wanted to ask, is it necessary to say this at the end, or is Dziękuję enough on it's own? _
> 
> _Could I ask for a pronunciation. I've got it mostly, but I can't quite manage the second syllable. Is is coo wee or cue ee? _



More or less You can pronunciate two last syllables as: ku - _coo__, _ję - _ye _(the same way as in 'yes').

Yes simple _Dzi__ękuję _is enough on it's own...
For me _Dzi__ękuję Panu/Pani _is a little more formal (nice) then simple _Dzi__ękuję_. Actually I think that the rule is generally the same as in English: longer forms are more formal... (of course it doesn't apply to the vulgar forms)


----------



## kknd

See [1] for _dziękuję_ and less formal (but still polite ) [2] for _dzięki_. Ultimately see [3] for pronunciation of many Polish phrases or surnames.

[1] http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/96/Pl-dziękuję.ogg
[2] http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/47/Pl-dzięki.ogg
[3] http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Polish_pronunciation


----------



## katie_here

kknd said:


> See [1] for _dziękuję_ and less formal (but still polite ) [2] for _dzięki_. Ultimately see [3] for pronunciation of many Polish phrases or surnames.
> 
> [1] http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/96/Pl-dziękuję.ogg
> [2] http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/47/Pl-dzięki.ogg
> [3] http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Polish_pronunciation[/quote]
> 
> Thankyou for those.  The sad news is that I get the message
> 
> *File Type: *Unknown
> *Description: *Windows does not recognize this file type.
> 
> I'll find a way around it though!!


----------



## njumi

I think that you can use this tool: http://www.ivosoftware.com/
for hearing the correct pronunciation. (It works online)


----------



## katie_here

Dziękuję Njumi.


----------



## kknd

Those files are encoded in .ogg format; I'd propose downloading them and playing them afterwards. If this format is still not recognized I encourage you to surf net for a bit or contact your local guru!


----------



## slavic_one

katie_here said:


> kknd said:
> 
> 
> 
> See [1] for _dziękuję_ and less formal (but still polite ) [2] for _dzięki_. Ultimately see [3] for pronunciation of many Polish phrases or surnames.
> 
> [1] http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/96/Pl-dzi%C4%99kuj%C4%99.ogg
> [2] http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/47/Pl-dzięki.ogg
> [3] http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Polish_pronunciation[/quote]
> 
> Thankyou for those.  The sad news is that I get the message
> 
> *File Type: *Unknown
> *Description: *Windows does not recognize this file type.
> 
> I'll find a way around it though!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use Linux!  (oh I couldn't resist)
> But I think any audio player in Windows (Foobar, AIMP2, WinAmp...) would play it by default, if not try to search for OGG Vorbis codecs.
Click to expand...


----------

